# Roll away prevention



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Where can I turn this off. I have noticed lately that my M3 will not allow me to backout of the garage (sometimes just need to move the car) without putting on the seat belt.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TDLI said:


> Where can I turn this off. I have noticed lately that my M3 will not allow me to backout of the garage (sometimes just need to move the car) without putting on the seat belt.


you can't.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TDLI said:


> Where can I turn this off. I have noticed lately that my M3 will not allow me to backout of the garage (sometimes just need to move the car) without putting on the seat belt.


You don't need to put on your seatbelt, but you do need to be sitting down completely in the driver's seat.

If you lift yourself out of the seat as you turn around to get a better view, then that's when roll-away protection will fire.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If you're short (like me) it helps to move the seat further up and push the steering wheel away from you so you don't have to lean forward to see all the way back in the side mirrors. You don't have to move it far, an inch or two is all it takes. Also, tilt the rear view mirror further down than you think you need to.

Annoyingly for shorter people, the seat sensor is pretty far back in the seat, so you don't have to lean that far forward to trigger it. If you even slide or lean forward a bit, that's enough.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks all!


----------

